# auger was frozen, erupted black smoke, now wont spin



## hiii98 (Mar 2, 2014)

I went to start my snow blower today, initiated the auger and a gridning noise and black smoke came out of the unit.... so I kept trying (like an idiot). the Auger now does not engage at all, the smoke is gone, something obviously broke. I'm not sure what model the blower is, its only 2 years old. What is the first thing I should look at to see how badly the damage is. I looked at the auger and saw the unit had a block of ice around it (which is why it woulnt spin), I chipped the ice away but it still it disengaged. Please help I'm about to be trapped in my house. if I cant get tis fixed soon. Also I'm not very mechanical, but it looks like I don't have a choice.


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

If you got smoking, that was likely the auger belt. If you're lucky, the belt simply failed, and broke (or maybe fell off). 

There should be a cover (likely black plastic) over the belt area, right at the engine. Remove that and take a look. If it's just a belt problem, that should be fairly easy to resolve. 

If it's not a belt, it's possible that you could have blown something in the gearbox for the augers. That can be fixed, but it's harder and can be expensive, depending on what failed. Check the auger shear bolts as well, if it's not the belt. 

Before using it again, bring the machine inside, to let the ice thaw, if at all possible. If you can't get it inside, maybe something like a space heater could help thaw the ice? 

People often suggest running the augers at full speed for maybe 30 seconds after clearing, to help fling the snow out of the unit. After shutting it down, you could also clear them with a stick. Do not put your hand into the impeller area, NEVER EVER EVER if the machine is running, and even with it off, if something has bound up, there is a chance the impeller could suddenly jump, and hurt your hand. 

You should be able to find some sort of model & serial number on your unit, which would help for finding a manual, and would also help people here be better able to help. At least the brand would be a start. 

Good luck!


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

First tell us the brand name and how many horse power it is and what is the size of the clearing path it makes. You know 22" 27" 30"?
2 years old look for engine tags, you have the manual?

It might just be that you burnt the belt up, maybe?

Pop the belt cover off and take a look.

First tell us more about what kind it is, there are many machines out there.

Edit, Beat to the punch.


----------



## hiii98 (Mar 2, 2014)

maybe I did burn up the belt,.... if so I'm positive I'm mechanical enough to fix that (already watched a few videos). Now that I think about it, it probably is the belt, why else would thre be a screeching noise and black smoke...then pow...nothing. I'll try to find the model later ... I really really really hate the cold, and don't want to go in the garage now. I'll toughen up in a bit and report back.

I will also check for the bolts, but wouldn't there be broken sheer bold pieces next to the auger if broke?


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

hiii98 said:


> maybe I did burn up the belt,.... if so I'm positive I'm mechanical enough to fix that (already watched a few videos). Now that I think about it, it probably is the belt, why else would thre be a screeching noise and black smoke...then pow...nothing. I'll try to find the model later ... I really really really hate the cold, and don't want to go in the garage now. I'll toughen up in a bit and report back.
> 
> I will also check for the bolts, but wouldn't there be broken sheer bold pieces next to the auger if broke?


Do you have the manual?
Maybe a make or what is the name of the machine? Brand name?

That is where a propane heater comes into play, for the garage.
Heck, drag the blower into the kitchen.


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

Maybe you could tell us the color of it and we can all take a guess as to what it is?


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

On the shear bolts, apparently sometimes the pieces can stay stuck in the augers. They won't always fall out. 

I'd suspect the belt first, though. Check that, and if it's not the belt, then we could move down the list.


----------



## hiii98 (Mar 2, 2014)

Big Ed said:


> Maybe you could tell us the color of it and we can all take a guess as to what it is?


lol you guys really get into this! its red. 27" I think. electric and pull start


----------



## hiii98 (Mar 2, 2014)

I'm pretty positive its *MTD 26" Two-Stage Snow Thrower with Electric Start*


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

Take the cover off and check the belts first, let us know what you find.


----------



## hiii98 (Mar 2, 2014)

RedOctobyr said:


> Take the cover off and check the belts first, let us know what you find.


that's my gameplan for tomorrow. any quick advice for "taking off the cover". is it just removing a bit and the plastic shroud?


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

On mine it's just been remove 2-3 bolts and pull the cover off. 

Removing/installing belts themselves can sometimes be more involved, depending on tensioners, and little "fingers" put there to keep the belts from coming off the pulleys.


----------



## scipper77 (Dec 4, 2013)

Its belts, plain and simple. You will not get black smoke from your gears or bearings. If your motor is running fine then it could only be belts. Taking off the belt cover should be easy enough. Have no fear, I doubt you hurt anything.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

An alternative to removing the bottom cover is to pull the front scoop off. Not sure which way would be easier for you.


----------



## hiii98 (Mar 2, 2014)

you guys are incredibly helpful. wow thanks. 

watched video, doesn't look impossible, but does look like a pain in the ass, maybe I can somehow bring it inside


----------



## cdestuck (Jan 20, 2013)

Simple....ramp up to the front porch, in through the front door and nice and warm on the living room carpet. ))


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

Hopefully the dog house or couch are comfy, if you go that route


----------



## Geno (Nov 29, 2011)

hiii98- you are a far braver man than I if you bring it into the house! for the cost of a hotel room (you'll surely need) you could buy a decent running used salamander heater and go at it in the garage. seriously.. on this- take the plastic black cover off directly on front of motor. Do this before anything else so you can examine the situation. just 2, maybe 3 screws or bolts holding the cover on. look at the bottom edges of the cover, Might be one on top of cover somewhere too or maybe not. Just a one or two minute job and off comes the cover.


----------



## PJN (Feb 5, 2021)

cdestuck said:


> Simple....ramp up to the front porch, in through the front door and nice and warm on the living room carpet. ))


Lol, I've tried the 2x4 and heat gun (well, hair dryer) and I'm actually considering this, if I can haul the sucker through the kitchen door and up 3 stairs. Thankfully the drive still works.


----------



## Fat City (Feb 11, 2017)

I've freed up frozen augers with a cup of de-icing windshield washer fluid poured down the discharge chute .


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

7 year old thread..........


----------



## Rooskie (Feb 12, 2015)

PJN said:


> Lol, I've tried the 2x4 and heat gun (well, hair dryer) and I'm actually considering this, if I can haul the sucker through the kitchen door and up 3 stairs. Thankfully the drive still works.


Welcome to the Snowblower forum!
Having received a heat gun this past Xmas, I can assure you there is no comparing a heat gun to a hair dryer. At the lowest setting, your hair would be fried to cinders.
The first unintended use I had was heating up an old air hose to change the fittings. Worked like a charm. The heat gun is amazing. I am going to use it if I have to, but I take pains NOT to shut off the blower chock full of snow. That's asking for trouble.


----------



## Rooskie (Feb 12, 2015)

nwcove said:


> 7 year old thread..........


Happy Birthday!


----------

